# Посоветуйте прокси-сервер

## ZmiyGorinich

Посоветуйте плз. прокси-сервер.

Squid не предлагать. Мне надо чтобы он просто кешировал и может быть вел логи доступа, должен быть маленьким и как можно проще в настройках

----------

## kon

esearch -S proxy

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *kon wrote:*   

> esearch -S proxy

 

Это я знаю, не дурак  :Smile: 

Просто squid имеет слишком много возможностей которые мне не надо. А вот какой прокси есть самый простой?

----------

## 046

 *VVM256 wrote:*   

> Просто squid имеет слишком много возможностей которые мне не надо.

  А в чём проблема? Не нужно - не пользуйся, никто не заставляет. И настраивать его не больше чем любой другой.

squid много не умеет  :Sad: 

----------

## Apexman

ответ - в вопросе: маленький и простой - tinyproxy  :Smile: 

----------

## serg_sk

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> ответ - в вопросе: маленький и простой - tinyproxy 

 

privoxy вроде маленький и простой в настройке. Хотя мне ближе сквид.

----------

## fank

а разве privoxy кэширующий?

это ж баннерорезатель чистый (ну, вернее, возможностей у него больше, это вроде egrep'а для HTTP  :Smile:  )

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> ответ - в вопросе: маленький и простой - tinyproxy 

 

 :Smile:  Спасибо попробую

----------

## User Unknown

Я пользуюсь заразой.

3proxy (http://www.security.nnov.ru/soft/3proxy/)

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *User Unknown wrote:*   

> Я пользуюсь заразой.
> 
> 3proxy (http://www.security.nnov.ru/soft/3proxy/)

 

Я у тебя случайно нет написанного скрипта для запуска и останова, чтобы положить в /etc/init.d?

----------

## William Henry Gates

privoxy - вполне приличный прокси, легко настраивается. поставил ео поле того, как не осилил squid.

----------

## ZmiyGorinich

 *William Henry Gates wrote:*   

> privoxy - вполне приличный прокси, легко настраивается. поставил ео поле того, как не осилил squid.

 

Про него выше правильно написали... он не кеширует...  :Sad: 

----------

